# 59025- Missing Mod Denial



## alayna.wallace@yahoo.com (Sep 15, 2014)

I received a denial for "modifier missing or inconsistent w/proc" for CPT 59025. A modifier wasn't billed with this CPT and I am unable to identify which modifier needs to be added. POS is Office. Insurance is Commercial.


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 18, 2014)

A modifier is usually not required when the NST is done in the office. If it's done in the hospital then you'd use a 26. Is the diagnosis correct? I would call the insurance to question this.


----------



## Anne85 (Sep 19, 2014)

Did you also bill an OB ultrasound code on the same DOS?  If yes, you may want to check your CCI edits.


----------



## trish.mccoy@tuomey.com (Sep 23, 2014)

agree with the above answers ... ^


----------

